# What Classical Music work has the most recordings?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I don't know if an answer is even known to this, but what work do you suppose has been recorded the most? 

Some of my guesses would include 

Beethoven - Moonlight
Strauss - Danube
Beethoven - 5th Symphony

I know there are a few hundred Beethoven symphony cycles, there are a ton of Goldberg Variations, a lot of Holst The Planets, and Mozart Nachtmusik, Vivaldi Four Seasons.

Maybe this has been covered, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

If you include all recordings, Fur elise or Bach's Minuet in G would top the list as I'm sure thousands, if not tens or hundreds of thousands of parents have recorded their children playing these works.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Schoenberg said:


> If you include all recordings, Fur elise or Bach's Minuet in G would top the list as I'm sure thousands, if not tens or hundreds of thousands of parents have recorded their children playing these works.


I did just say recordings, didn't I. On TC one must always cover every detail when posing a question.

I meant commercial recordings.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Maybe that Pachelbel Canon?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Vivaldi's Four seasons is probably also a candidate.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

12 years ago I went through Arkivmusic.com and totaled up which works had the most available recordings.

Here were the results:

1. Bach, Air on a G string (419)
2. Bach, Jesu, joy of man’s desiring (371)
3. Debussy, Claire de lune (345)
4. Schubert, Ave Maria (334)
5. Puccini, Tosca: E lucevan le stelle (326)
6. Puccini, La boheme: Che gelida manina (320)
7. Puccini, Turandot: Nessun dorma (314)
8. Pachelbel, Canon (289)
9. Puccini, Madama Butterfly: Un bel di vedremo (287)
10. Gounod, Ave Maria (280)
11. Ravel, Pavane pour une infante defunte (279)
12. Puccini, Gianni Schicchi: O mio babbino caro (278)
13. Verdi, Rigoletto: La donna è mobile (277)
14. Puccini, Tosca: Vissi d’arte (273)
15. Rachmaninoff, Vocalise (269)
16. Massenet, Thais: Meditation (268)
17. Handel, Ombra mai fu “Largo” (267)
18. Verdi, Aida: Celesta Aida (263)
19. Bach, Toccata and fugue in D minor (255)
20. Beethoven, Fur Elise (244)
21. Leoncavallo, I Pagliacci: Recitar!...Vesti la giubba (242)
22. Beethoven, Symphony No. 5 (238)
23. J. Strauss, An der schonen, blauen Donau (229)
24. Handel, Messiah: Hallelujah! (226)
25. Saint-Saens, Carnival of the animals: The swan (225)
26. Donizetti, L’Elisir d’amore: Una furtive lagrima (224)
26. (tie) Puccini, La boheme: Si, mi chiamano Mimi (224)
28. Puccini, Tosca: Recondita armonia (222)
29. Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 (217)
30. Bizet, Carmen: Flower song (209)
30. (tie) Chopin, Nocturne, Op. 9, No. 2 (209)
30. (tie) Schumann, Traumerei (209)
33. Mussorgsky, Pictures at an exhibition (208)
34. Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 (207)
34. (tie) Vivaldi, Four seasons (207)
36. Beethoven, Symphony No. 3 (206)
37. Ravel, Flight of the bumblebee (205)
38. Satie, Gymnopedie No. 1 (200)
39. Debussy, Prelude a l’apres-midi d’un faune (199)
40. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 5 (198)
41. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 14 (197)
42. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 23 (194)
43. Bizet, Carmen: Habanera (193)
44. Debussy, Prelude, Book 1, No. 8 (192)
45. Albinoni, Adagio (187)
46. Puccini, La boheme: O soave fanciulla (186)
47. Ravel, Bolero (185)
48. Mozart, Symphony No. 41 (184)
49. Beethoven, Symphony No. 6 (181)
50. Chopin, Polonaise, Op. 53 (180)
51. Liszt, Liebestraum No. 3 (179)
51. (tie) Mozart, Eine kleine Nachtmusik (179)
51. (tie) Mozart, Le Nozze di Figaro: Overture (179)
51. (tie) Mozart, Piano sonata No. 11: Rondo alla turca (179)
55. Mozart, Symphony No. 40 (178)
56. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 8 (176)
57. Mozart, Ave verum corpus (175)
58. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 4 (174)
56. Chopin, Waltz, Op. 64, No. 1 (172)
56. (tie) Tchaikovsky, Romeo and Juliet (172)
58. Beethoven, Violin concerto (171)
59. Dvorak, Symphony No. 9 (169)
60. (tie) Gershwin, Rhapsody in blue (169)
62. Chopin, Ballade No. 1 (167)
63. Brahms, Symphony No. 1 (166)
63. (tie) Wagner, Die Walkure: Ride of the Valkyries (166)
65. Chopin, Impromptu No. 4 (164)
65. (tie) Massenet, Cavalleria Rusticana: Intermezzo (164)
67. Brahms, Lullaby (163)
67. (tie) Mozart, Piano concerto No. 20 (163)
67. (tie) Tchaikovsky, Piano concerto No. 1 (163)
70. Brahms, Violin concerto (162)
71. Barber, Adagio for strings (161)
72. Rossini, Il barbiere di Siviglia: Largo al factotum (160)
73. Schumann, Piano concerto (156)
74. Chopin, Berceues (155)
74. (tie) Mendelssohn, Hark! The herald angels sing (155)
76. Kreisler, Liebesleid (153)
76. (tie) Mendelssohn, Violin concerto (153)
76. (tie) Mozart, Le Nozze di Figaro: Voi che sapete (153)
79. Brahms, Symphony No. 4 (152)
80. Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 (151)
80. (tie) Ravel, La valse (151)
82. Rossini, Il barbiere di Siviglia: Una voce poco fa (149)
83. Tchaikovsky, Violin concerto (148)
83. (tie) Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 (148)
84. Bellini, Norma: Casta diva (146)
84. (tie) Faure, Apres un reve (146)
84. (tie) Verdi, Rigoletto: Questo o quella (146)
87. Chopin, Waltz, Op. 64, No. 2 (145)
87. (tie) Gluck, Orfeo ed Euridice: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (145)
87. (tie) Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (145)
90. Brahms, Symphony No. 2 (144)
90. (tie) Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No. 2 (144)
90. (tie) Verdi, La Traviata: Libiamo ne’ lieti calici (144)
90. (tie) Wagner, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Act 1 Prelude (144)
94. Faure, Pavane (143)
95. Beethoven, Symphony No. 4 (142)
96. Bach, Sheep may safely graze (141)
96. (tie) Beethoven, Symphony No. 1 (141)
96. (tie) Handel, Solomon: Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (141)
99. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 5 (140)
100. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 3 (139)
100. (tie) Chopin, Piano sonata No. 2 (139)
100. (tie) Verdi, Aida : Ritorna vincitor! (139)
103. Bach, Violin partita No. 2: Chaconne (138)
103. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 32 (138)
103. (tie) Chopin, Barcarolle (138)
106. Beethoven, Symphony No. 2 (137)
106. (tie) Chopin, Prelude, Op. 28, No. 15 (137)
108. Beethoven, Egmont overture (135)
109. Mozart, Piano concerto No. 23 (134)
110. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 2 (133)
110. (tie) Rachmaninoff, Prelude in C sharp (133)
112. Verdi, Rigoletto: Caro nome (132)
112. (tie) Chopin, Etude, Op. 10, No. 3 (132)
112. (tie) Chopin, Nocturne, Op. 27, No. 2 (132)
112. (tie) Verdi, Il trovatore: Di quella pira (132)
116. Brahms, Symphony No. 3 (131)
116. (tie) Verdi, La traviata: De’ miei bollenti spiriti (131)
118. Chopin, Grande valse brillante (130)
118. (tie) Chopin, Scherzo No. 2 (130)
118. (tie) Puccini, La boheme: Quando m’en vo’ soletta (130)
118. (tie) J. Strauss, Kaiser Waltz (130)
122. Mozart, Requiem (129)
122. (tie) Puccini, Manon Lescaut: Donna non vidi mai (129)
124. Mozart, Piano concerto No. 21 (128)
125. Stravinsky, The Rite of spring (127)
125. (tie) Bach, Goldberg variations (127)
125. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 21 (127)
125. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 31 (127)
125. (tie) Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on Greensleeves (127)
130. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 30 (126)
130. (tie) Chopin, Ballade No. 2 (126)
130. (tie) Gershwin, Porgy and Bess: Summertime (126)
130. (tie) J. Strauss, Fruhlingsstimmen (126)
134. Bach, Cello suite No. 1 (125)
134. (tie) Debussy, La mer (125)
134. (tie) Liszt, Piano sonata (125)
138. Bach, Cello suite No. 3 (124)
138. (tie) Chopin, Ballade No. 4 (124)
140. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 3 (123)
140. (tie) Beethoven, Violin romance No. 2 (123)
140. (tie) Saint-Saens, Samson et Delilah: Mon coeur s’ouvre a ta voix (123)
143. Sibelius, Finlandia (122)
143. (tie) J. Strauss, Tales from Vienna Woods (122)
145. Bach, Orchestral suite No. 2: Badinerie (121)
145. (tie) Elgar, Salut d’mour (121)
145. (tie) Tchaikovsky, 1812 Overture (121)
148. Berlioz, Symphonie fantastique (120)
148. (tie) Chopin, Piano sonata No. 3 (120)
148. (tie) Franck, Panis angelicus (120)
148. (tie) Grieg, Piano concerto (120)
148. (tie) Mozart, Die Zauberflote: Der Holle Rache (120)
153. Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No. 3 (119)
154. Beethoven, Coriolan overture (118)
155. Gounod, Faust: Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (117)
155. (tie) Liszt, Hungarian rhapsody No. 2 (117)
155. (tie) Mendelssohn, Midsummer night’s dream: Wedding march (117)
155. (tie) Mozart, Piano concerto No. 24 (117)
159. Bach, Double violin concerto (116)
159. (tie) Chopin, Piano concerto No. 2 (116)
159. (tie) Rossini, Il barbiere di Siviglia overture (116)
162. Mozart, Symphony No. 35 (115)
162. (tie) Schubert, Piano sonata No. 21 (115)
162. (tie) Sibelius, Violin concerto (115)
164. Mozart, Violin concerto No. 5 (114)
164. (tie) R. Strauss, Don Juan (114)
166. Bach, Violin concerto No. 2 (113)
167. Mahler, Symphony No. 1 (112)
167. (tie) Mozart, Eine kleine Nachtmusik (112)
167. (tie) Mozart, Symphony No. 39 (112)
167. (tie) Offenbach, Les Contes d’Hoffman: Barcarolle (112)
167. (tie) Verdi, Nabucco: Va, pensiero (112)
172. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 17 (111)
172. (tie) Brahms, Piano concerto No. 2 (111)
172. (tie) Mozart, Violin concerto No. 3 (111)
172. (tie) Mozart, Don Giovanni: Deh vieni alla finestra (111)
172. (tie) Puccini, Manon Lescaut: In quelle trine morbide (111)
172. (tie) Ravel, Piece en forme de Habanera (111)
172. (tie) Verdi, La forza del destino: Pace, pace, mio Dio (111)
179. Chopin, Piano concerto No. 1 (110)
179. (tie) Granados, Danza Espanola, Op. 37, No. 5 (110)
179. (tie) Mozart, Symphony No. 38 (110)
182. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 2 (109)
182. (tie) Mahler, Symphony No. 5: Adagietto (109)
182. (tie) Mussorgsky, Night on the bare mountain (109)
182. (tie) Puccini, Turandot: Signore, ascolta (109)
186. Debussy, Reverie (108)
186. (tie) Dvorak, Cello concerto (108)
186. (tie) Mozart, Fantasy for piano (108)
186. (tie) J. Strauss, Die Fledermaus overture (108)
186. (tie) Wagner, Tristan und Isolde: Liebestod (108)
191. Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 (107)
191. (tie) Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 6 (107)
191. (tie) Mozart, Le Nozze di Figaro: Deh vieni, non tardar (107)
194. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 1 (106)
194. (tie) Bizet, Carmen: Seguidilla (106)
194. (tie) Chopin, Nocturne, Op. 15, No. 2 (106)
194. (tie) Schubert, Standchen (106)
198. Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 (105)
198. (tie) Beethoven, Leonore overture No. 3 (105)
198. (tie) Bizet, Les pechers de perles: Au fond du temple saint (105)
198. (tie) Chopin, Scherzo No. 3 (105)
198. (tie) Mozart, Piano sonata No. 11 (105)
198. (tie) Schubert, Symphony No. 9 (105)
204. Massenet, Werther: Pourquoi me reveiller? (104)
204. (tie) Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5 (104)
206. Boccherini, Minuet (103)
206. (tie) Franck, Violin sonata (103)
206. (tie) Rossini, Guillaume Tell overture (103)
209. Beethoven, Violin romance No. 1 (102)
209. (tie) Mozart, Clarinet concerto (102)
211. Khachaturian, Gayaneh: Sabre dance (101)
211. (tie) Kreisler, Liebesfreud (101)
211. (tie) Mozart, Violin concerto No. 4 (101)
211. (tie) Mozart, Die Zauberflote: Ach, Ich fuhl’s (101)
211. (tie) Rachmaninoff, Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini (101)
211. (tie) Tchaikovsky, Nutcracker suite (101)
217. Bach, Violin concerto No. 1 (100)
217. (tie) Bruch, Violin concerto (100)
217. (tie) Mozart, Piano sonata No. 14 (100)
217. (tie) Schumann, Fantasiestucke (100)


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

So eliminating single movements and arias, the above list looks like this:

1. Schubert, Ave Maria (334)
2. Pachelbel, Canon (289)
3. Gounod, Ave Maria (280)
4. Ravel, Pavane pour une infante defunte (279)
5. Bach, Toccata and fugue in D minor (255)
6. Beethoven, Fur Elise (244)
7. Beethoven, Symphony No. 5 (238)
8. J. Strauss, An der schonen, blauen Donau (229)
9. Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 (217)
10. Mussorgsky, Pictures at an exhibition (208)
11. (tie) Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 (207)
11. (tie) Vivaldi, Four seasons (207)
13. Beethoven, Symphony No. 3 (206)
14. Debussy, Prelude a l’apres-midi d’un faune (199)
15. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 5 (198)
16. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 14 (197)
17. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 23 (194)
18. Albinoni, Adagio (187)
19. Ravel, Bolero (185)
20. Mozart, Symphony No. 41 (184)
21. Beethoven, Symphony No. 6 (181)
22. Mozart, Eine kleine Nachtmusik (179)
23. Mozart, Symphony No. 40 (178)
24. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 8 (176)
25. Mozart, Ave verum corpus (175)
26. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 4 (174)
27. Tchaikovsky, Romeo and Juliet (172)
28. Beethoven, Violin concerto (171)
29. Dvorak, Symphony No. 9 (169)
30. Gershwin, Rhapsody in blue (169)
31. Brahms, Symphony No. 1 (166)
32. (tie) Mozart, Piano concerto No. 20 (163)
32. (tie) Tchaikovsky, Piano concerto No. 1 (163)
34. Brahms, Violin concerto (162)
35. Barber, Adagio for strings (161)
36. Schumann, Piano concerto (156)
37. Chopin, Berceuse (155)
38. Kreisler, Liebesleid (153)
39. Mendelssohn, Violin concerto (153)
40. Brahms, Symphony No. 4 (152)
41. Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 (151)
42. Ravel, La valse (151)
43, Tchaikovsky, Violin concerto (148)
44. Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 (148)
46. Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (145)
47. Brahms, Symphony No. 2 (144)
48. Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No. 2 (144)
49. Faure, Pavane (143)
50. Beethoven, Symphony No. 4 (142)
51. Beethoven, Symphony No. 1 (141)
52, Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 5 (140)
53. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 3 (139)
54. Chopin, Piano sonata No. 2 (139)
55. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 32 (138)
55. (tie) Chopin, Barcarolle (138)
57. Beethoven, Symphony No. 2 (137)
58. Beethoven, Egmont overture (135)
59. Mozart, Piano concerto No. 23 (134)
60. (tie) Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 2 (133)
60 (tie) Rachmaninoff, Prelude in C sharp (133)
62. Brahms, Symphony No. 3 (131)
63. J. Strauss, Kaiser Waltz (130)
64. Mozart, Requiem (129)
65. Mozart, Piano concerto No. 21 (128)
66. Stravinsky, The Rite of spring (127)
67. (tie) Bach, Goldberg variations (127)
67. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 21 (127)
67. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 31 (127)
67. (tie) Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on Greensleeves (127)
71. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 30 (126)
71. (tie) J. Strauss, Fruhlingsstimmen (126)
73. (tie) Debussy, La mer (125)
73. (tie) Liszt, Piano sonata (125)
75. Bach, Cello suite No. 3 (124)
76. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 3 (123)
77. Sibelius, Finlandia (122)
78. J. Strauss, Tales from Vienna Woods (122)
79. Tchaikovsky, 1812 Overture (121)
80. (tie) Berlioz, Symphonie fantastique (120)
80. (tie) Chopin, Piano sonata No. 3 (120)
80. (tie) Franck, Panis angelicus (120)
80. (tie) Grieg, Piano concerto (120)
84. Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No. 3 (119)
85. Beethoven, Coriolan overture (118)
86. (tie) Liszt, Hungarian rhapsody No. 2 (117)
86. (tie) Mozart, Piano concerto No. 24 (117)
88. (tie) Bach, Double violin concerto (116)
88. (tie) Chopin, Piano concerto No. 2 (116)
90. (tie) Mozart, Symphony No. 35 (115)
90. (tie) Schubert, Piano sonata No. 21 (115)
90. (tie) Sibelius, Violin concerto (115)
93. (tie) Mozart, Violin concerto No. 5 (114)
93. (tie) R. Strauss, Don Juan (114)
95. Bach, Violin concerto No. 2 (113)
96. (tie) Mahler, Symphony No. 1 (112)
96. (tie) Mozart, Symphony No. 39 (112)
98. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 17 (111)
98. (tie) Brahms, Piano concerto No. 2 (111)
98. (tie) Mozart, Violin concerto No. 3 (111)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting work. I wonder though, if those statistics also include identical recordings released in different compilations.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> Interesting work. I wonder though, if those statistics also include identical recordings released in different compilations.


They most likely do. I went to the Arkivmusic website and used the number of recordings they had listed by each work


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

And here is the list broken into categories:

*Symphonies*

1. Beethoven, Symphony No. 5 (238)
2. Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 (217)
3. Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 (207)
4. Beethoven, Symphony No. 3 (206)
5. Mozart, Symphony No. 41 (184)
6. Beethoven, Symphony No. 6 (181)
7. Mozart, Symphony No. 40 (178)
8. Dvorak, Symphony No. 9 (169)
9. Brahms, Symphony No. 1 (166)
10. Brahms, Symphony No. 4 (152)
11. Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 (151)
12. Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 (148)
13. Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (145)
14. Brahms, Symphony No. 2 (144)
15. Beethoven, Symphony No. 4 (142)
16. Beethoven, Symphony No. 1 (141)
17. Beethoven, Symphony No. 2 (137)
18. Brahms, Symphony No. 3 (131)
19. Berlioz, Symphonie fantastique (120)
20. Mozart, Symphony No. 35 (115)
21. (tie) Mahler, Symphony No. 1 (112)
21. (tie) Mozart, Symphony No. 39 (112)
23. Mozart, Symphony No. 38 (110)
24. Schubert, Symphony No. 9 (105)
25. Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5 (104)

*Soloist and Orchestra*

1. Vivaldi, Four seasons (207)
2. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 5 (198)
3. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 4 (174)
4. Beethoven, Violin concerto (171)
5. Gershwin, Rhapsody in blue (169)
6. (tie) Mozart, Piano concerto No. 20 (163)
6. (tie) Tchaikovsky, Piano concerto No. 1 (163)
8. Brahms, Violin concerto (162)
9. Schumann, Piano concerto (156)
10. Mendelssohn, Violin concerto (153)
11. Tchaikovsky, Violin concerto (148)
12. Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No. 2 (144)
13. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 3 (139)
14. Mozart, Piano concerto No. 23 (134)
15. Mozart, Piano concerto No. 21 (128)
16. Beethoven, Violin romance No. 2 (123)
17. Grieg, Piano concerto (120)
18. Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No. 3 (119)
19. Bach, Double Violin Concerto (116)
19. Chopin, Piano concerto No. 2 (116)
21. Sibelius, Violin concerto (115)
22. Mozart, Violin concerto No. 5 (114)
23. Bach, Violin concerto No. 2 (113)
24. (tie) Brahms, Piano concerto No. 2 (111)
24. (tie) Mozart, Violin concerto No. 3 (111)
26. Chopin, Piano concerto No. 1 (110)
27. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 2 (109)
28. Dvorak, Cello concerto (108)
29. Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 1 (106)
30. (tie) Beethoven, Violin romance No. 1 (102)
30. (tie) Mozart, Clarinet concerto (102)
31. (tie) Mozart, Violin concerto No. 4 (101)
31. (tie) Rachmaninoff, Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini (101)
33. (tie) Bach, Violin concerto No. 1 (100)
33. (tie) Bruch, Violin concerto (100)

*Orchestral*

1. J. Strauss, An der schonen, blauen Donau (229)
2. Mussorgsky, Pictures at an exhibition (208)
3. Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune (199)
4. Ravel, Bolero (185)
5. Mozart, Eine kleine Nachtmusik (179)
6. Tchaikovsky, Romeo and Juliet (172)
7. Barber, Adagio for strings (161)
8. Ravel, La valse (151)
9. Wagner, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Act 1 Prelude (144)
10. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 5 (140)
11. Beethoven, Egmont overture (135)
12. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 2 (133)
13. J. Strauss, Kaiser Waltz (130)
14. Stravinsky, The Rite of spring (127)
15. Debussy, La mer (125)
16. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No. 3 (123)
17. (tie) Sibelius, Finlandia (122)
17. (tie) J. Strauss, Tales from Vienna Woods (122)
19. Tchaikovsky, 1812 Overture (121)
20. Beethoven, Coriolan overture (118)
21. Rossini, Il barbiere di Siviglia overture (116)
22. R. Strauss, Don Juan (114)
23. Mussorgsky, Night on the bare mountain (109)
24. J. Strauss, Die Fledermaus overture (108)
25. (tie) Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 (107)
25. (tie) Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 6 (107)
27. (tie) Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 (105)
27. (tie) Beethoven, Leonore overture No. 3 (105)
29. Rossini, Guillaume Tell overture (103)
30. Tchaikovsky, Nutcracker suite (101)

*Short Piece Orchestral*

1. Bach, Air on a G string (419)
2. Bach, Jesu, joy of man's desiring (371)
3. Pachelbel, Canon (289)
4. Ravel, Pavane pour une infante defunte (279)
5. Rachmaninoff, Vocalise (269)
6. Massenet, Thais: Meditation (268)
7. Saint-Saens, Carnival of the animals: The swan (225)
8. Ravel, Flight of the bumblebee (205)
9. Albinoni, Adagio (187)
10. Wagner, Die Walkure: Ride of the Valkyries (166)
11. Massenet, Cavalleria Rusticana: Intermezzo (164)
12. Brahms, Lullaby (163)
13. Gluck, Orfeo ed Euridice: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (145)
14. Faure, Pavane (143)
15. Bach, Sheep may safely graze (141)
16. Handel, Solomon: Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (141)
17. Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on Greensleeves (127)
18. J. Strauss, Tales from Vienna Woods (122)
19. Bach, Orchestral suite No. 2: Badinerie (121)
20. Mendelssohn, Midsummer night's dream: Wedding march (117)
21. Offenbach, Les Contes d'Hoffman: Barcarolle (112)
22. Mahler, Symphony No. 5: Adagietto (109)
23. Boccherini, Minuet (103)
24. Rossini, Guillaume Tell overture (103)
25. Khachaturian, Gayaneh: Sabre dance (101)

*Chamber*

1. Kreisler, Liebesleid (153)
2. Bach, Violin partita No. 2: Chaconne (138)
3. Bach, Cello suite No. 1 (125)
4. Bach, Cello suite No. 3 (124)
5. Elgar, Salut d'mour (121)
6. Ravel, Piece en forme de Habanera (111)
7. Granados, Andaluza (110)
8. Franck, Violin sonata (103)
9. Kreisler, Liebesfreud (101)
10. Schumann, Fantasiestucke (100)

*Large Piano/Keyboard Work*

1. Bach, Toccata and fugue in D minor (255)
2. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 14 (197)
3. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 23 (194)
4. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 8 (176)
5. Chopin, Piano sonata No. 2 (139)
6. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 32 (138)
7. (tie) Bach, Goldberg variations (127)
7. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 21 (127)
7. (tie) Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 31 (127)
10. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 30 (126)
11. Liszt, Piano sonata (125)
12. Chopin, Piano sonata No. 3 (120)
13. Schubert, Piano sonata No. 21 (115)
14. Beethoven, Piano sonata No. 17 (111)
15. Mozart, Piano sonata No. 11 (105)
16. Mozart, Piano sonata No. 14 (100)

*Short Piano Work*

1. Debussy, Claire de lune (345)
2. Beethoven, Fur Elise (244)
3. (tie) Chopin, Nocturne, Op. 9, No. 2 (209)
3. (tie) Schumann, Traumerei (209)
5. Satie, Gymnopedie No. 1 (200)
6. Debussy, Prelude, Book 1, No. 8 (192)
7. Chopin, Polonaise, Op. 53 (180)
8. Liszt, Liebestraum No. 3 (179)
9. Mozart, Piano sonata No. 11: Rondo alla turca (179)
10. Chopin, Waltz, Op. 64, No. 1 (172)
11. Chopin, Ballade No. 1 (167)
12. Chopin, Impromptu No. 4 (164)
13. Chopin, Berceuse (155)
14. Chopin, Waltz, Op. 64, No. 2 (145)
15. Chopin, Barcarolle (138)
16. Chopin, Prelude, Op. 28, No. 15 (137)
17. Rachmaninoff, Prelude in C sharp (133)
18. (tie) Chopin, Etude, Op. 10, No. 3 (132)
18. (tie) Chopin, Nocturne, Op. 27, No. 2 (132)
20. (tie) Chopin, Grande valse brillante (130)
20. (tie) Chopin, Scherzo No. 2 (130)
22. Chopin, Ballade No. 2 (126)
23. Chopin, Ballade No. 4 (124)
24. Liszt, Hungarian rhapsody No. 2 (117)
25. Debussy, Reverie (108)
26. Mozart, Fantasy for piano (108)
27. Chopin, Nocturne, Op. 15, No. 2 (106)
28. Chopin, Scherzo No. 3 (105)

*Aria/Song*

1. Schubert, Ave Maria (334)
2. Puccini, Tosca: E lucevan le stelle (326)
3. Puccini, La boheme: Che gelida manina (320)
4. Puccini, Turandot: Nessun dorma (314)
5. Puccini, Madama Butterfly: Un bel di vedremo (287)
6. Gounod, Ave Maria (280)
7. Puccini, Gianni Schicchi: O mio babbino caro (278)
8. Verdi, Rigoletto: La donna è mobile (277)
9. Puccini, Tosca: Vissi d'arte (273)
10. Handel, Ombra mai fu "Largo" (267)
11. Verdi, Aida: Celesta Aida (263)
12. Leoncavallo, I Pagliacci: Recitar!...Vesti la giubba (242)
13. (tie) Donizetti, L'Elisir d'amore: Una furtive lagrima (224)
13. (tie)Puccini, La boheme: Si, mi chiamano Mimi (224)
15. Puccini, Tosca: Recondita armonia (222)
16. Bizet, Carmen: Flower song (209)
17. Bizet, Carmen: Habanera (193)
18. Puccini, La boheme: O soave fanciulla (186)
19. Rossini, Il barbiere di Siviglia: Largo al factotum (160)
20. Mozart, Le Nozze di Figaro: Voi che sapete (153)
21. Rossini, Il barbiere di Siviglia: Una voce poco fa (149)
22. Bellini, Norma: Casta diva (146)
23. (tie) Faure, Apres un reve (146)
23. (tie) Verdi, Rigoletto: Questo o quella (146)
25. Gluck, Orfeo ed Euridice: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (145)
26. Verdi, La Traviata: Libiamo ne' lieti calici (144)
27. Verdi, Aida : Ritorna vincitor! (139)
28. Verdi, Rigoletto: Caro nome (132)
29. Verdi, Il trovatore: Di quella pira (132)
30. Verdi, La traviata: De' miei bollenti spiriti (131)
31. Puccini, La boheme: Quando m'en vo' soletta (130)
32. Puccini, Manon Lescaut: Donna non vidi mai (129)
33. Gershwin, Porgy and Bess: Summertime (126)
34. Saint-Saens, Samson et Delilah: Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix (123)
35. Franck, Panis angelicus (120)
36. Mozart, Die Zauberflote: Der Holle Rache (120)
37. Gounod, Faust: Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (117)
38. Mozart, Don Giovanni: Deh vieni alla finestra (111)
39. Puccini, Manon Lescaut: In quelle trine morbide (111)
40. Verdi, La forza del destino: Pace, pace, mio Dio (111)
41. Puccini, Turandot: Signore, ascolta (109)
42. Wagner, Tristan und Isolde: Liebestod (108)
43. Mozart, Le Nozze di Figaro: Deh vieni, non tardar (107)
44. Bizet, Carmen: Seguidilla (106)
45. Schubert, Standchen (106)
46. Bizet, Les pechers de perles: Au fond du temple saint (105)
47. Massenet, Werther: Pourquoi me reveiller? (104)
48. Mozart, Die Zauberflote: Ach, Ich fuhl's (101)

*Choral*

1. Handel, Messiah: Hallelujah! (226)
2. Mozart, Ave verum corpus (175)
3. Mendelssohn, Hark! The herald angels sing (155)
4. Mozart, Requiem (129)
5. Verdi, Nabucco: Va, pensiero (112)


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------

